# ld: symbol(s) not found



## Membre supprimé 126213 (19 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir.

Étant actuellement en train de développer en f90 un code de résolution 2D de l'équation de Poisson stationnaire pour la chaleur je suis confronté à un problème de compilation.

Le programme principal fait appel à deux programmes externes pour la résolution matricielle (algorithme de Thomas, si ça vous parle).

Faut il encore qu'il n'y ait pas d'erreur de compilation.

Voici donc ce que je rencontre:







Je compile sous Xcode 3.2.5 avec le compilateur Intel Fortran Compiler for Mac.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (19 Janvier 2011)

Rom178 a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Étant actuellement en train de développer en f90 un code de résolution 2D de l'équation de Poisson stationnaire pour la chaleur je suis confronté à un problème de compilation.
> 
> ...



euuuh, c'est moi ou il manque une partie importante de ta question?  parceque là, j'avoue je sèche un peu...:mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (19 Janvier 2011)

Effectivement, il manque la question. 

Comment éradiquer cette erreur de compilation ? Avez vous des pistes de recherche à me suggérer ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (20 Janvier 2011)

:mouais::mouais:
je veux bien essayer de t'aider mais, c'est quoi ton erreur de compilation !!???

parceque chez moi, entre "Voici donc ce que je rencontre:" et "je compile sous Xcode" ben ya rien du tout...
alors soit c'est chez moi que quelquechose ne s'affiche pas, soit ton erreur c'est qu'il n'y a rien d'écrit  et cela mérite d'être précisé clairement (dans ce cas là, je laisse la main, trop flou pour moi...), soit ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (20 Janvier 2011)

Je pensais avoir mis une image du debug de xcode. Voici le lien au cas où: http://dl.free.fr/rVBTen04k

Mon programme principal se nomme DC1.f90, et voici en complément le résultat de la compilation sur le terminal via la commande ifort DC1.f90:

Undefined symbols:
  "_resol_thomas_", referenced from:
      _MAIN__ in ifortCNDZ1
  "_init_thomas_", referenced from:
      _MAIN__ in ifortCNDZ1
ld: symbol(s) not found


----------



## tatouille (21 Janvier 2011)

le main linker ne trouve pas ces symbols == functions resol_thomas init_thomas
corrige tes liens.


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (21 Janvier 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. Un pro de la programmation s'est chargé de faire les liens.

J'aurais bien posté la manip à faire, mais je serais incapable de le refaire.

Bonne journée.


----------

